# Gs3 MP - O ring removal tool



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Just wondered if anyone has one of these they might be happy to lend me - happy to pay a bit

Thanks


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I am sure there are folks that can put me right if I am wrong on this but often such tools are mainly only used to remove the O-ring without damaging it thereby rendering it re-useable. If it is your intention to replace anyway you MAY not need it.

The above is of course posted having not seen either the machine or the manual


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> I am sure there are folks that can put me right if I am wrong on this but often such tools are mainly only used to remove the O-ring without damaging it thereby rendering it re-useable. If it is your intention to replace anyway you MAY not need it. The above is of course posted having not seen either the machine or the manual


Thanks grumpy. If you had 5 mins and would kindly look at this video it explains v clearly what is involved. Take a look at this video on YouTube:






It looks simple the way the bloke does it but the tool does look like it makes it easier... Not sure in your, more Knowledgable opinion than mine, whether we could work around it or not....


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I am comfortable with all of that...... but have no slide hammer so may need a work around on that. I will watch again when it is not bedtime


----------



## darkroast (Mar 24, 2015)

good luck!! the video makes it looks pretty straightforward - but that slide hammer thing looks pretty key to the operation? Can you get a group head gasket kit easily?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> good luck!! the video makes it looks pretty straightforward - but that slide hammer thing looks pretty key to the operation? Can you get a group head gasket kit easily?


Think so - if all goes to plan will have the parts soon...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

They haven't heard of K.I.S.S apparently.....LOL


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> They haven't heard of K.I.S.S apparently.....LOL


For the record at the end of this thread I bought the tool. I got via Origin coffee but they got from espresso solutions so people could probably buy direct. It was mega easy to use.


----------

